# Snowbird Vacations International



## CSB (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone know of this company? My sister bought from them and I would like to know if they are OK. Based in Vancouver, they sell membership and yearly fees to book vacations at discount rates.

Thank you


----------



## Dave M (Apr 18, 2006)

I have several comments.

First, Alberta Government Services investigated this company several years ago after receiving numerous complaints about undue sales pressure and refusal of the company to cancel contracts. No charges were filed. Such complaints are not unusual for such membership clubs.

Second, the general consensus of TUGgers is that travel clubs that sell memberships to book vacations are, for the most part, worthless. The same accommodations can almost always be rented for the same price or less on a variety of Internet outlets.

Third, the promise of great vacations may well go up in smoke (or wasted dollars). Many or most of the weeks available to members of these clubs seem to be off-season weeks that timeshare owners don't want to occupy or exchange for.

It's a rare TUGger that is satisfied with the benefits of such a membership.


----------



## CSB (Apr 18, 2006)

My sister bought into this because this travel club was able to book the same vacation that she had already booked through another travel agent. It is the exact same tour with the same company and she is saving a few hundred dollars. It is too late for her to get out of the deal. The travel club also allows all close family to take advantage of the services so I will be checking things out for myself.

It would have been nice to hear if anyone had any experience with the club.


----------



## rickkthompson (Mar 1, 2008)

*Was it worth it?*

Hey Cindy how does your sister like here membership? I just recently joined and I have 10 day to reconsider so im just looking for reassurance that i made the right choice. Is your sister happy with it? is she getting good deals?
Thanks


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 1, 2008)

rickkthompson said:


> I just recently joined and I have 10 day to reconsider so im just looking for reassurance that i made the right choice. Is your sister happy with it? is she getting good deals?
> Thanks




The advice given over and over on this website is that travel clubs generally are not a good value.

So since you have 10 days to rescind your purchase, IMHO, RESCIND YOUR PURCHASE!!

PS there is another NW company with a similar name called Vacations Internationale  They are a well known TS company not a travel club. They are legit but thay are a company which buying resale will save you several thousand of dollars.


----------

